# I don’t usually brag...



## Para Bellum (Jun 2, 2021)

But I paid cash for these.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 2, 2021)

Strong!


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 2, 2021)

Can't hide $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 2, 2021)

Police escort home!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 2, 2021)

Show Off!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 2, 2021)

wvdawg said:


> Police escort home!


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 3, 2021)

That don't look like no Brink's truck to me.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 3, 2021)

Couldn’t even trade your truck for that haul! 
Definitely a show off.


----------



## 27metalman (Jun 23, 2021)

It's people like you that give this whole forum a bad name... just flaunting your success and God's blessings in all of our faces!  LOL


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 23, 2021)

Are those oak? Dang!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 5, 2021)

Big dawg ?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 6, 2021)

Show off. ??


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Shoulda spring for the long bed…..haha.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 7, 2021)

You ole high hattin son of a gun


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 8, 2021)

Show off


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2021)

Drove home with his panky in the air!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 3, 2022)

Para Bellum said:


> But I paid cash for these.
> 
> View attachment 1083363



Either that or you have a great credit score.


----------



## Son (Jan 11, 2022)

Guess you're broke now?>


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 11, 2022)

Son said:


> Guess you're broke now?>


You know that's right! He is so broke that he ain't even posted in this thread since back in June!


----------

